
Mandrill gives 1M monthly credits free for a year to paid MailChimp users - rob
http://blog.mailchimp.com/important-changes-to-mandrill/?march-17-update
======
johng
I think they are doing this to try and turn the sinking ship around. I've seen
a few people cancel accounts over this (not just Mandrill, but Mailchimp as
well)

